# Adjust Meyer plow lights?



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently bought a 95 C3500 dually w/ a Meyer 7.5' foot plow. The problem I am having is that w/ the plow on the truck I can't see for crap. The lights are pointed to low/straight down, and only shine a couple feet in front of the plow. It is near impossible to drive over 30mph in the dark like this. I looked at the lights and I don't see any adjustment to be made. Anyone have any thoughts? I'm at a loss... I thought of cutting a set nylon or some bushing material on an angle, but then the light won't be fully supported and I'm afraid it might wobble a lot.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## AHammen (Dec 28, 2007)

Loosen the studs on the light that hold the light onto the bracket, adjust and tighten up.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

if you are looking at the lights the main nut that holds the light to light bar is your adjustment all you do is loosen the nut and the lights will be able to be moved up or down. i pulled up to my garage door with the plow on and sat in the truck and had some one move the lights to where they looked even and at their best hight. the nuts may be frozen so use wd40 and be careful not to spin the hole bolt. some times the base of the nut gets bent out of shape and they don't hold adjustment in that case take the nut all the way off and with a pair of channel locks bend them back into shape. i hope this helps. happy plowing


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

that plow looks like it needs an edge


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

BigDave12768;695641 said:


> that plow looks like it needs an edge


And new stops also, looks like it leans back.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

my meyer arms that hold the lights can be loosened and adjusted not a whole lot of play if it needs real adjustment. otherwise check on rubber grommets between lights and bracket to raise it


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well took a look last night, and of course the whole bolt and nut spun. Hit them with some PB Blaster and it it doesn't break loose by tonight, I'll fire up the compressor while everyone is awake and break them apart.

In regards to the edge, are you saying b/c the driveway isn't clean? We had a dusting after I did the heavy moving, and it was going to be above freezing the following day so I didn't bother to touch it. If you mean for another reason, please let me know. I uploaded some pics to Photobucket, please take a look. Also, in regards to leaning, I took a picture from the side (almost fully angled), is this leaning back too far? This is my first plow so I don't know. I took a picture of maybe where the stops would go, but there isn't anything there, so maybe that isn't the right spot. Last, I took a pic of the trip springs, I believe the springs are supposed to be slighly separated - these have no tension on them at all. If I tighten them, will this help or hurt the "leaning back" even more?

http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj64/jfon101231/truck/

Thanks for helping the new guy!
Jeff


----------



## sno&go (Oct 1, 2008)

I wouldn't use an air impact on that nut to loosen the light, you will for sure round out the slot that the carriage bolt sits in. Your best bet would be to heat up the nut and when that thing starts glowing red use a good six point socket and apply a little force by pulling up on the light to keep the boly tight. You may find when you get it off that you will still need to crimp the slot closed that the bolt slides in otherwise you won't be able to tighten the nut enough to keep it from moving.


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I had the same problem with one of my 7'5" meyers. The funny thing was it had nothing to do with the lights. The bracket were it mounts to the truck was broke off on one side and the other one was dropping. also the tubes for the pump frame were real sloppy.. I pushed back on the round bars and welded it solid( I never intend on removing the tube frame.


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I looked at those pics of the side of your truck. I would definetly say your problem is in your plow attachment mount. The round tude frame is leaning forward. Also looks like there has been some mod's where the bracket mounts to the truck. A silly question Is the 7'5' kinda small for a dually???


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

new plow and truck? maybe it looks like it got beat 2 hell and back


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I tried w/ the impact gun before I read the post by sno&go, and not much movement, if any. Seems like a stupid system, why not just have a regular bolt that you can put a wrench on? Either way, I was able to "wrestle" the PS light high enough to my liking for now anyway, and the DS one is almost there. I could try heating the nut w/ a propane torch, but I'm a little nervous of not being able to tighten it back up based on your comments.

As for the other comments, I am new to plows, and hadn't done much (really any) research before I bought this truck about 1.5 months ago. Since then, I joined here, and have learned a bunch. I bought the truck w/ the plow. I'd have to look at the angle of the tubes, but I don't remember their being any mods to the truck bracket. Yes, the 7.6' is way too small for the dually. 

Based on what I've learned, I actually have a guy who wants to buy the truck, but now the pump froze and I need to fix it so he can pick it up!


----------

